

Adobe announce subscription pricing model along with Creative Suite 5.5 - primesuspect
http://tech.icrontic.com/news/adobe-announces-creative-suite-5-5/

======
kentbuckle
The math comes out to about 17 months' subscription fees for a permanent
license for each product. Hopefully at least some of those fees can go towards
buying a full license in the future.

------
chrisWhite
From hurt feelings towards Apple to this; everything about this update is
smart. Who got the wakeup call?

~~~
foobarbazetc
How does this have anything to do with Apple?

~~~
reneherse
"...new capabilities that kick-start the integration of tablets into creative
workflows..."

My hunch is that's not gonna be a XOOM.

------
tomjen3
Awesome, with this news I might actually buy photoshop.

Too bad I still make crap graphics.

